# Float or no float on control



## AceRed (Dec 6, 2014)

Curious if you have your controls to automatically put plow into float mode when pressed or if you opt to hold it down longer until float mode kicks in?

At least with the Western controllers we have that option to program it.

Second, do you set your controller so your plow glides to a stop when going left and right or positive control and it stops....right now.

Right now I'm using float mode so every time I push the down arrow, it just bangs to the ground. Pros-cons? Hard on equipment? Etc.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Sounds like you need to adjust your quill. I like my plow to drop kind of fast as it pops the snow off stuck on the plow.


----------



## AceRed (Dec 6, 2014)

My plow drops like a ton of bricks when I have it in auto float mode. 

Wondering if folks set their plow up to drop like a ton of bricks with one quick push of the controller button or use the controller option of having to hold it down for 3/4 second to achieve same result.

By having a one "quick" push button drop it into float mode takes away the option of gradually lowering the plow at any time.

I might not be stating it clearly. Sorry.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Adjust your quill as stated


----------



## AceRed (Dec 6, 2014)

Ok. Thanks for the help but your missing the question here. Plow does not need to be adjusted. What I'm asking is do you prefer a one touch button.....and it goes all the way to the ground and into float mode or do you like the option of dropping your plow....one inch...and then 2 more inches or what ever the amount is and if you want to go into float mode you must hold the down arrow button until it hits the ground and the green light on the controller comes on showing it's in float mode.

Am I making sense here?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I always have it in float mode when it's down. Can't think of a reason to not have it float if it's all if the way down.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, personal preference. Why wouldn't you want "one touch down" or hold for 2 seconds for float.


----------



## AceRed (Dec 6, 2014)

dieselss;1964252 said:


> Yes, personal preference. Why wouldn't you want "one touch down" or hold for 2 seconds for float.


That's kind of what I was asking. I programed mine for one touch down but was wondering if others prefer the "hold button longer" method.

The plow does go down pretty fast so maybe there is an adjustment there that is wrong. I don't have a frame of reference since it's my first plow. I have to bring it to dealer to adjust one of the wings under warranty so I'll ask him if it's correct.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

my plow autos float to follow the contour of the ground


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

seville009;1964244 said:


> I always have it in float mode when it's down. Can't think of a reason to not have it float if it's all if the way down.


Sometimes you need just a little bit of UP pressure to keep it from digging in too hard to a soft base early in the season. BUT, to do this, you would first go all the way down, then lift a bit. I can't see the utility of dropping it an inch at a time. If anything, that would be hard on the truck when you bounce the plow.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

what kind of plow is this ?


----------



## AceRed (Dec 6, 2014)

Western MVP plus, V plow, 8.5'.

I'm only doing my own parking lot and driveway so it's not getting a lot of use. Takes about 30-40 minutes in my lot on a light snow <2"s and still less than an hour on 4-5"s as an example. Generally do a lot of during the day plowing to keep drive lanes and parking spaces clean so it never builds up and gets packed down too much. I can do about 60% running a ring around building and just windrowing without even backing up.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I run mine in float And mine set up I have hold the button for a sec. 9.6 MVPplus I adjusted mine to drop slowly no bang.
Now long runs I'll take out of float as long the snow is rolling. To help on the wear of the edge plus gives me more traction on the front end.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Meyer controls are set up so that whatever button you hit will command that function for as long as you hold that button down, UNLESS YOU DOUBLE CLICK THE BUTTON IN WHICH CASE, the plow will go full extreme and then auto stop. So, if it is all the way up, and i want it down until it touches, i hold down until it hits ground and let off. If all the way up and i want it down and in float, double click down and it goes down and into float. If angled all the way left and i get to end of run and want angled right, double click up, it raises. Double click right, it goes full right, line up for next run and double click down. Plow drops and goes into float. Works perfectly and wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

derekslawncare;1967416 said:


> Meyer controls are set up so that whatever button you hit will command that function for as long as you hold that button down, UNLESS YOU DOUBLE CLICK THE BUTTON IN WHICH CASE, the plow will go full extreme and then auto stop. So, if it is all the way up, and i want it down until it touches, i hold down until it hits ground and let off. If all the way up and i want it down and in float, double click down and it goes down and into float. If angled all the way left and i get to end of run and want angled right, double click up, it raises. Double click right, it goes full right, line up for next run and double click down. Plow drops and goes into float. Works perfectly and wouldn't want it any other way.


So you raise it double click and you don't have to hold it to go up ?
That would be nice.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Antlerart06;1967610 said:


> So you raise it double click and you don't have to hold it to go up ?
> That would be nice.


Correct, double click any function takes it to full extent of that function, then stops. Also same with the individual wing control buttons. Yes it is very handy.


----------



## scottydosnntkno (Jan 4, 2010)

Boss does the double click up and doublue click down float as well


----------

